# Fertilisation Rate



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

Please could you tell me what the fertilisation rate is for embryos, I understand that it is around 50 to 70%?
And is this affected my the male partner's age please - the notes from the clinic says that male age influences fertilsation rate but to what extent?

Thank you


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

The fert rate for IVF should be around 60-70% and 90% for ICSI.

Age may influence this but parameters like morphology, count and motility have a more direct effect.

Regards,

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you tell me what the fertilisation rate is for embryos, I understand that it is around 50 to 70%?
> And is this affected my the male partner's age please - the notes from the clinic says that male age influences fertilsation rate but to what extent?
> ...


----------

